# Any one see this mark? MET



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I was out looking on the internet and found this page.








MET alternative to Underwriters Laboratories for Product Safety Certification


MET's safety engineers are customer oriented and will keep an open line of communication with their client to prevent unnecessary and costly delays.




metlabs.com





I try and keep the clients in line with basic safety for N. America, some times CSA is far better than what we are used to seeing UL. I ran into ETL long ago when I worked for a company that had engineers that would take on the listing of a product. It was cheaper than UL but not by much. Faster would be a better description. 

I see new marks on equipment all of the time and try to stay abreast of what is really acceptable for NA.

The chart shown on this page is WRONG on the 2 inspections by UL a year. I have worked for several UL shops and we always had the inspector stop by twice a year, unannounced and just check that we were following the spec. Never a big deal if you building UL equipment as the standard. The issues start if you building UL and Non UL equipment.
Thought I would share


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I barely notice most nrtls, especially when out “looking around” the internet…. Usually i end up finding words that rhyme with tornhub but with a P.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

If you can believe their blurb

*MET vs UL
What’s the difference between the UL and MET Listed Marks?*
The UL and Eurofins MET marks both indicate that the product has met the minimum requirements of the applicable safety standards. Additionally, both marks validate the product’s continued compliance to these standards as evidenced by periodic factory follow-up inspections.
More than 30 years ago, Eurofins broke the UL monopoly for product safety testing & certification in the United States becoming the first OSHA-licensed Nationally Recognized Testing Laboratory (NRTL) in the U.S. The NRTL mark is required under federal law for products used in workplaces in all 50 states. The main difference between these two marks (Eurofins MET Listed Mark vs UL Listed Mark) is with the level of involvement and partnership between the manufacturer and the test lab.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

The gen interlock kits I buy are MET listed... only time I've ever seen this alternative to UL.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We have used them when we convert European equipment.
Great people to work with and the field inspection cost is a fraction of UL.


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

I’m glad someone posted this. I looked up the ETL vs UL LISTNG a few years back








UL Certification Vs. ETL Certification


Some companies boast their UL listing while others hold up their ETL listing. Yet others, such as Triad Magnetics, carry both UL and ETL certification.




info.triadmagnetics.com













Which is Better - UL Listing, ETL Listing, or MET Listing? | Guthman Signs


Many areas require an independent laboratory listing be visible on electronic signs of any kind in order to provide a permit for installation. So, logically, it is often sought after. However, it can be extremely difficult to make sense of how an independent testing facility like UL, ETL, MET...




guthmansigns.com


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

There was a big stink guys not touching the trim product for lack of UL listing. Stopped the job for a week while awaiting approval.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Nc accepts Met Labs. They put out a list of acceptable 3rd party labs.



https://www.ncosfm.gov/media/565/open


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I just got the skinny on MET and I’m not to impressed…. They don’t even do much, not yet at least


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I just got the skinny on MET and I’m not to impressed…. They don’t even do much, not yet at least


I don't care if they do anything or nothing at all, the one and only thing I care about is if I get the sticker on my panels and shut the inspector up........


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

micromind said:


> I don't care if they do anything or nothing at all, the one and only thing I care about is if I get the sticker on my panels and shut the inspector up........


Tell that to the lawyers when the sticker is useless and you knew


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Nc accepts Met Labs. They put out a list of acceptable 3rd party labs.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ncosfm.gov/media/565/open


THATS A GOOD LIST & EYE OPENER.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Majewski said:


> Tell that to the lawyers when the sticker is useless and you knew


Knew what? If they are a NRTL, it’s them that Tim Misny will make pay.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

It’s stupid that some states wouldn’t recognize a NRTL, doesn’t the “N” stand for national?


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> It’s stupid that some states wouldn’t recognize a NRTL, doesn’t the “N” stand for national?


NRTL is OVER UL. If an inspector doesn’t accept that listing, then that inspector needs an education.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

taglicious said:


> NRTL is OVER UL. If an inspector doesn’t accept that listing, then that inspector needs an education.


I thought MET was a type of NRTL… I thought NRTL was the umbrella that UL, MET, and others fell under?


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I thought MET was a type of NRTL… I thought NRTL was the umbrella that UL, MET, and others fell under?


They’re ‘in-de-pen-dent’ entity that says ‘yes or no’ to certification. Same as NFRC for windows and door glass, that have an AAMA label. Means they’ve been tested for their ratings in an environment suitable for their application.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I thought MET was a type of NRTL… I thought NRTL was the umbrella that UL, MET, and others fell under?


Met is one of the nrtls


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

460 Delta said:


> Knew what? If they are a NRTL, it’s them that Tim Misny will make pay.


Hve fun with ur listing fraud then


----------

